# new law prohibiting GPS devices on windshield?



## bn99 (Aug 10, 2009)

I was told yesterday that MA has a new law that is already effective banning GPS devices from being mounted on the windshield. Any truth to this?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Not that ive heard but it could be considered an obstructed view under the penny test.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

LGriffin said:


> Not that ive heard but it could be considered an obstructed view under the penny test.


Penny Test?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

It has to actually obstruct one's view to be citeable under impeded operation. Having something per se attached to one's windshield or hanging from the rearview isn't always illegal.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

The only thing I had heard about this in relation to the police was that they recommended not putting it on the window because it was a red flag to thieves.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

bn99 said:


> I was told yesterday that MA has a new law that is already effective banning GPS devices from being mounted on the windshield. Any truth to this?


In MY town they have actually banned the windshields themselves...........


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Chapter 90: Section 13. Safety precautions for proper operation and parking of vehicles and buses

Section 13. *No person, when operating a motor vehicle, shall permit to be on or in the vehicle or on or about his person anything which may interfere with or impede the proper operation*

*No person shall drive any motor vehicle equipped with any television viewer, screen or other means of visually receiving a television broadcast which is located in the motor vehicle at any point forward of the back of the driver's seat, or which is visible to the driver while operating such motor vehicle.*

We need a new law why?????


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

jettsixx said:


> We need a new law why?????


Because this is a nanny state and the moronic motoring dipshits need to be told exactly what they can and can not do in their motor vehicles. Elsewise the dumbasses will inevitably say "I had no idea, it's not my fault", even though they always say it anyway...


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

jettsixx said:


> We need a new law why?????


To justify our state legislators' salaries.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Deuce said:


> Because this is a nanny state and the moronic motoring dipshits need to be told exactly what they can and can not do in their motor vehicles. Elsewise the dumbasses will inevitably say "I had no idea, it's not my fault", even though they always say it anyway...


OH well ignorance can not be an excuse to violating the law


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

jettsixx said:


> Chapter 90: Section 13. Safety precautions for proper operation and parking of vehicles and buses
> 
> Section 13. *No person, when operating a motor vehicle, shall permit to be on or in the vehicle or on or about his person anything which may interfere with or impede the proper operation*
> 
> ...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

SGT, that story will be in the Herald soon.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

jettsixx said:


> SGT, that story will be in the Herald soon.


As well as the tint they have on their patrol cruisers:BE:


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have seen some stupid a-holes on our great highways. The three that stand out:

Dumb woman eating a bowl of cereal on I-290 in the middle lane going 70+ MPH. Yes she was using both hands.

The next was a woman driving and using a GPS right in front of her face. I wanted to ask her if it would show her the kids that may run out in the road or pedestrians in crosswalks.

Third was a woman on 128 North after Beverly, where it is two lanes. She stopped in the left lane. Everyone scrambling to stop or get around here almost causing a major traffic accident. when I got up to her she cut in front of me and drove off the exit. She didn't want to miss the exit but nearly killed people in the process.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Not for nothing .. but there are PLENTY OF MEN a-hole drivers out there too.... just sayin ....



Eagle13 said:


> I have seen some stupid a-holes on our great highways. The three that stand out:
> 
> Dumb woman eating a bowl of cereal on I-290 in the middle lane going 70+ MPH. Yes she was using both hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

L4G81 said:


> Not for nothing .. but there are PLENTY OF MEN a-hole drivers out there too.... just sayin ....


Oh sorry ladies....there was a theme there huh? lol My fiance is a great driver, she is very safe. There were no implications attached with those accounts. But there was a pattern. Maybe the incidents with male parties outweighed the female parties and that is why they stuck out. Maybe not. Keep smiling!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

L4G81 said:


> Not for nothing .. but there are PLENTY OF MEN a-hole drivers out there too.... just sayin ....


Yes, but most of them are guest workers in the commonwealth.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

There is an old story of an Asian family who rented a motorhome in CA and was driving on I-10 towards Arizona when the motorhome ran off of the freeway.

The investigating officer was talking to the driver about the incident and the man related:

"_I drive motol home at fifty-five miles an houl. I get tired, I set GPS and autopirot then went to get a cup of tea. Apparently, eeder the GPS or da autopirot is bloken_!"

Chalk one up!!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

SGT_GRUNT_USMC said:


> What about cops who have GPS's in their patrol units?


As well as the laptop playing your favorite DVD.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

mtc said:


> *Was this a tiny dark haired older woman in a silver car ????? *


It was an older woman yes in the central MA area.


----------

